# Mini dsp question.



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly I didn't even look at the specs of the mini dsp 8x12, but I don't have time to research this simple question. 

Is there anything that the 8x12 has that the cheaper car audio dsp doesn't, with regards to hlcd?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the 8x12 compared to the 6x8? Not really sure what you are asking.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dragonbat13 said:


> Honestly I didn't even look at the specs of the mini dsp 8x12, but I don't have time to research this simple question.
> 
> Is there anything that the 8x12 has that the cheaper car audio dsp doesn't, with regards to hlcd?


Yes ! 

More output voltage , and its a big deal with HLCDs 
You want a low gain structure with horns or you get a lot of hisss 
Hi volt gets you right where you need to be 


Also

The 8x12 has the ability to do all pass functions, that is a added bonus for sure and can sure come in handy. 


But not sure what you mean by “cheaper” car DSP , are you referring to another brand or another “cheaper” mini DSP platform that isn’t badged for car audio? 

So my statement assumes you talking about the non HD model minidsps like the 2x4 or 4x8. 

If your reference is to another “car” minidsp than those specs should be close. 
Minus more output or input channels ,maybe a higher or lower sample rate, and remote control knobs and such but as far as output voltage and filter sets they should be equal to each other 

So please let us know the exact model numbers to answer better


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Oabeio is right, the cheap miniDSP has issues with the noise floor. I have four of them and they all suffer from it.

There's a couple of fixes:

1) Run your miniDsp off of a battery. You can use any of those batteries that are used for charging a cel phone. About $20 give or take $10.
2) You can reduce hiss in a speaker by wiring a resistor inline. Keep in mind this basically throws away power.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Oabeio is right, the cheap miniDSP has issues with the noise floor. I have four of them and they all suffer from it.
> 
> There's a couple of fixes:
> 
> ...


The cheap one being the 6x8 C-DSP or the 2x4?
Or just any of the ones with lower voltage output


----------



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Went with an audison bit one.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

dragonbat13 said:


> Went with an audison bit one.


Would you mind sharing why you chose that unit? Also, did you consider the new Parts Express DSP?


----------

